# Error max_connect Mysql



## Socketing (Nov 21, 2011)

Hello! 

I have problem. I am new in the world of freebsd FreeBSD :e 


```
Warning: mysql_connect() [function.mysql-connect]: Host 'w-09.th.seeweb.it' is blocked because of
 many connection errors; unblock with 'mysqladmin flush-hosts' in 
/home/mhd-01/www.site.com/htdocs/scripts/register/register.php on line 11
Errore Durante La Connessione Al Database!
```

The database is online.

I have freebsd FreeBSD 8.2 64 bit and MySQL 5.5. I search file config for max_connect but not found. Can someone tell me the directory to configure it?


Thx!


----------



## SirDice (Nov 21, 2011)

MySQL doesn't have a my.cnf by default. It will use the default values.

If you have clients that have connection problems you'll get the same message. Just flush-hosts on MySQL, that will get rid of the sessions.


----------



## Socketing (Nov 22, 2011)

excuses are a little ignorant of this fact, you can flush out the command of the hosts? or the configuration for this type of problem? thanks


----------



## SirDice (Nov 22, 2011)

It's a temporary thing. If you have some clients that get frequent connection errors the number of connections on the server increases. This can increase above max_connect which will result in other clients failing to connect. With flush-hosts you get rid of the 'errored' connections.

Keep an eye on the number of connected threads. It's no use increasing this if they're not going to be used. It will only make the server use more memory, if it starts swapping because of this your performance could dramatically decrease. You need to find a balance between the number of connected threads, cache and buffer parameters and the amount of memory being used.


----------



## Socketing (Nov 22, 2011)

```
set-variable = max_connections=500
set-variable = max_connect_errors=5000
```
my.cnf if I post this fix it?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 22, 2011)

I have no idea what the normal amount of connections is on YOUR MySQL server.

Keep in mind that increasing max_connections will make MySQL use more memory. You should not increase it if there's no need for it.

Use the MySQL tuning primer script here: http://day32.com/MySQL/


----------

